# .22 wmr



## rifleman2 (Feb 3, 2008)

i shot several rounds of 34 grain jacketed hollowpoints into newspaper at 100 yards.i got no expansion at all. i was very surprised. obviously not enough velocity. i thought i would try 50 yards but i'll have to increase the newspaper thickness. it went through very easily at 100 yards with less paper. do i need harder material to shoot in order to get expansion? how would this bullet do at 100 yards on a coyote for instance? or smaller animal?


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Did you wet the paper?


----------



## rifleman2 (Feb 3, 2008)

yes the paper was wet. i wonder if i need harder material. they penetrated fairly deep at 100 yards though.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I use old phone books soaked overnight and just taken out of the water before shooting.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

I will guess that the ammo you used was Winchester supreem 34 grn hollow points. I hear these give explosive expansion , however 100 yards is on the long range side for the 22 WMR. I know of a gun writer that used that ammo to take a coyote when testing the Ruger 10/22 magnum a few years back!


----------



## big_mike_338WM (Oct 27, 2010)

yea id try soaking the paper...or try shooting into some old phonebooks...those things are pretty dence!!


----------

